# Dark purple peacock ID please



## MuddyJeep (Jun 10, 2013)

Good afternoon, I am having trouble finding the correct ID for this fish. Any help is greatly appreciated. Picture makes her look a bit brighter. Currently about 3.25" long. I also assume female. Thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It is a male. It looks like a Scieanochromis fryeri x Aulonocara hybrid that is very common these days.


----------



## MuddyJeep (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you! what makes you say male, the pointed dorsal? nothing about the anal fin stood out to me. do you think it is still maturing? *** had him for a a few months and hasn't changed size or color.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Females would be brown/silver/grey... no blue at all.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Why would you assume female?

Looks badly beaten up.


----------



## MuddyJeep (Jun 10, 2013)

This was the day i brought it home. My blue cobalt banged it up a bit. Now their best friends 

I'm fairly new to cichlids, and the way I've been told to sex most, is to look for egg spots on the anal fin, and the dorsal looks much rounder in person( also assumed they were pointed if male)


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Egg spots aren't reliable indicator of gender, and in many species they actually disappear when males hit maturity.


----------



## MuddyJeep (Jun 10, 2013)

Good to know. Thanks for the help gang!


----------



## Bowfront (Jun 3, 2013)

My female OB peacock has 3 large egg-spots and very much looks like a male. I found out she was a female a few months ago when she was holding.


----------

